# Ipad Question



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

has anyone seen a docking station or an adapter that allows you to charge the ipad and use a usb device?

We are looking to intergrate a ipad system to a device but I need to have the ipad charging and connected to the device concurrently. The job is currently done with HP palm pilot devices but they are almot non-existant any more even on the used market.

Thanks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

uad?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dmspen said:


> uad?


fixed, I hate auto correct, s/b USB


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I know that the HDMI adapter allows it to charge and display HDMI out at the same time. I have not tested it doing both, but it is supposed to work. That's not USB, but show that it might be able to be made to work.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of device?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> What kind of device?


Medical equipment and printers - for example an electronic blood pressure device, a EKG device, a thermal transfer label device to name a few. None of them will be required pull power form the device, just will be using the Ipad as a data gathering device that the app will be written to transmit to a server running a Oracle database. We currently us a HP Palm unit.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

perhaps http://www.airstriptech.com/Portals/_default/Skins/AirstripSkin/tabid/55/Default.aspx


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

If I'm reading this information  correctly, Apple uses different pinouts for charging and for data. if that is the case, it may be possible to engineer and fabricate a custom connector that would do both simultaneously.

You also may wnt to get in touch with this guy.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

One more I found.
This one allows you to charge via the VGA port using USB sources.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Adding-USBcharging-to-iPad-VGA-adapter/


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> perhaps http://www.airstriptech.com/Portals/_default/Skins/AirstripSkin/tabid/55/Default.aspx


not sure I want to go to a competition


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If it's running on Palm, then I really doubt what you're looking for is going to be available.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> If it's running on Palm, then I really doubt what you're looking for is going to be available.


what does it matter what IOS it runs on? We have developers that are more then competent enough to rewrite the applications under Apple's IOS, came here looking for additional input on the I/O capabilities and if anyone knew of a company that has a commercially available adapter that allows both USB and charging at the same time.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You didn't mention you were coding it yourself anywhere. In which case, great. Good for you.

http://www.aviiq.com/pages/portable-charging-station


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> You didn't mention you were coding it yourself anywhere. In which case, great. Good for you.
> 
> http://www.aviiq.com/pages/portable-charging-station


will take a closer look at it, need to have the ipad powered by the charger and USB port working at the same time, the website is a little vague on that


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just curious... Why does the iPad need to be charging when you are connected to the USB device? iPads have very good battery life. With your current setup, was there an issue with the devices running out of juice while working if they were not constantly being charged?

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Just curious... Why does the iPad need to be charging when you are connected to the USB device? iPads have very good battery life. With your current setup, was there an issue with the devices running out of juice while working if they were not constantly being charged?
> 
> - Merg


We have a mobile cart setup with a high capacity batteries on it to keep the Ipad, barcode printer and medical devices running, the carts are away from a power outlet for 12 to 14 hours at a time while they are being used.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> We have a mobile cart setup with a high capacity batteries on it to keep the Ipad, barcode printer and medical devices running, the carts are away from a power outlet for 12 to 14 hours at a time while they are being used.


Got it. But I assume the iPad is not being used for 12-14 hours straight. Couldn't it just be plugged in to charge in between uses? Or is it just the convenience of not having to unplug/plug the iPad back and forth between the charger and USB device between each use?

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

<Jumping in uninvited>

I bet it's more that the staff using it will sometimes forget to charge it, or find switching cable to be a huge imposition, leading to a strike for more pay.... :nono2:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Got it. But I assume the iPad is not being used for 12-14 hours straight. Couldn't it just be plugged in to charge in between uses? Or is it just the convenience of not having to unplug/plug the iPad back and forth between the charger and USB device between each use?
> 
> - Merg


The devices and cart are completely enclosed to prevent biohazardous material contamination, there is open area is where the barcode printer sits barcode label, the other equipment is all in the enclosure with methods of letting the techs access the devices.

The carts are plugged in between uses, but there are times where the carts are in constant use every 20 minutes over a 12 / 18 hour period.

Wish it was that simple. Besides pluging and unpluging the devices from the port on the ipad that often is bound to cause failure


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> The devices and cart are completely enclosed to prevent biohazardous material contamination, there is open area is where the barcode printer sits barcode label, the other equipment is all in the enclosure with methods of letting the techs access the devices.
> 
> The carts are plugged in between uses, but there are times where the carts are in constant use every 20 minutes over a 12 / 18 hour period.
> 
> Wish it was that simple. Besides pluging and unpluging the devices from the port on the ipad that often is bound to cause failure


Gotcha. Was asking more out of curiousity than anything else...

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Gotcha. Was asking more out of curiousity than anything else...
> 
> - Merg


Not a problem, the job is interesting to say the least, always something out of the ordinary to deal with when it comes to getting technology in a bio-hazard environment. You never know what will pop up next. had the people at HP tearing their hair out at one point that was fun


----------

